# Tripe & Offal Troubles!



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

Hello!

I was feeding my dog the raw chicken by Natures Variety for a while,
He was doing great on it! But it was getting very expensive!
We found a farm near by that sells raw meat cuts, products & more specifally for dogs.

At the farm, we have gotten him chicken, turkey, beef, offal & tripe.
I know he is fine on chicken, but as soon as he eats offal or tripe he starts
Nibbling on his arms and paws, and scratching.

I feel these foods are essential to his diet, but he may
have an allergy to them.

Has anyone else's dog experienced this? Any advice?

Thank you!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Tripe is NOT essential to the diet. It's a good food but not absolutely necessary.

What type of tripe and offal are you feeding? Ask the farmer what he has been feeding those animals. If he is feeding them high amounts of grains and your dog is very susceptible to grains then that might be the problem.

You could tripe and liver/kidneys from a different protein source, or even a different farm, to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

What do they feed on the farm? If the tripe is from grain fed, it isn't worth feeding, IMO. Grass fed only.


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

That is an excellent question, I can't believe I never thought of what the animals are being fed. It is lamb & beef


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

He does have seasonal allergies, and certain foods upset his stomach & make him itchy.
Allergic to quite a bit, this young guy! 

I am starting to think, the lamb may be the cause of it!


----------



## danehdee (Jul 31, 2011)

We had allergy tests done and he has a sensitivity to lamb, turkey, corn and wheat.

What are some good tripe & offal substitutes or alternatives? More so for the lamb offal? 
He still gets itchy after eating tripe too so it's gotta be what the animals are eating.
Thank you very much!


----------

